# I have an Autistic little boy...



## tswarek (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I am a BRAND new GS owner...so new she hasn't arrived yet! She will be here in a few hours. I have an 11yr old little boy with Autism and bowel disease. For the most part he is the happiest child you would ever meet, when his bowels flair up and he is in pain he gets a little rowdy and we have to restrain him from hurting himself. He bites his arms and hits his head, he can get pretty aggressive. We are trying to get him out of this but how do you think I need to approach this with the new puppy? I am getting her for protection and for therapeutic reasons for Matthew (my son). I have heard of the wonderful stories that this breed has had with these children. I just don't want the dog to flip out when she sees an episode of this but I also don't want her to be too ok with it that she won't intercede on his behalf if someone else is trying to hurt him…


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm not a trainer - but I've had GSDs and children.

The breed is naturally protective of their pack.

I'd say let the two bond as much as possible and make sure that your son treats the pup gently.

During the puppy stage, there may be some puppy nipping etc... probably will be... so make sure the pup doesn't frighten your son with this until pup is in control of himself.

I'd suggest you research your area for resources to train your pup to be able to help your child.

Good luck


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

You didn't mention how old the dog is, nor what training she's had. I would hope that the seller insisted that she meet your son so they could observe her interaction and comfort with him. Our older female would be perfect for that kind of situation. When Bev is ill and has chills and fever she climbs on top of her very gently... when I'm down with a migraine she gets on the bed and lays with her head across the back of mine. She often realizes before we do that the headache is a migraine coming on not sinus. 

I would have gone to an assistance dog provider so that the dog was conditioned perfectly for your needs, rather than looking at a Protection centered trainer. Since you're already committed I'd find a K-9 assistance provider in your area to work with you, your son and the dog. Best wishes... I'd hold off a while on protection until you're sure she's solid in other areas.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck with everything. I want to mimic ZYP and say to make sure that when your son is acting up, he is kept separate from the puppy. I hope you have a crate prepared. Around 6, 7, 8 months old, the pup will probably go through a fear stage. I would especially make sure that your son is gentle during this time. 

It would be a good idea to find a trainer that works with therapy dogs. I am assuming that when you said you got the dog for protection, you mean a dog to bark if someone breaks in and not that you want to do ScH with the pup. Yes? 

Mandalay is my first GSD, too, so to share with you some of the things that you are going to experience over the next 18 months (this breed really is not like any other breed I have ever owned) that I know from experience now that you may not be expecting:

this pup will nip. correct it from day 1. it may cause your son to react by hitting at the puppy...correct that, too. eventually the nipping will stop if you are consistent with correcting it. eventually. lol.

if your son is having a "rowdy time", you may want to crate the dog even if he is not bothering the dog. Mandalay has always been "my dog" and loyal to me above all else, but a few weeks back I posted about her going after ME when I was going to pat my 7yo DD on the bum for misbehaving...when the dog gets older, she may see you restraining your son as you hurting him...you dont want a 75 lb dog jumping you while you are trying to care for your son, so until she is a few years old and you are POSITIVE that she understands that you are helping your son, I wouldnt risk it.

in probably about 3 months or so you are going to be posting on here that you dont know what you were thinking and the dog is obviously smarter than you and you are going to have to get rid of her...hang in there. we've all been there. they are smarter than us. lol. the frustration will pass and one day you wont know how you ever had a bad thought about the dog.

enjoy your puppy! you're going to love it!! congratulations. LOOKING FORWARD TO PICTURES!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote: I just don't want the dog to flip out when she sees an episode of this but I also don't want her to be too ok with it that she won't intercede on his behalf if someone else is trying to hurt him… ... I am getting her for protection


How the pup/dog reacts to your son will in good part be based on the dog itself. Some dogs are more solid with better nerves and higher thresholds than others. I would suggest that you get with a mentor who can help you read your dog's body language so that you will know the warning signs of a dog in the early stages of stress so you can step in at that time. 

An example of what I am talking about can be found here Karl's Kids Program LINK 

And exactly what do you want your dog to do "if someone else is trying to hurt him… "? Are you talking about someone breaking into your home or another young child fighing with your child. If the first than I would expect the dog to be as protective (a large dog barking is a wonderful deterent) over your son as she is any other family member. If you are talking about another child than we can only hope that the dog stays out of the ruckus and lets the other humans take care of the situation. 

You mentioned that your dog will be for therapeutic reasons for your son which leads me to believe that the dog will be for in-home use. Please do not think that even though this dog will not be trained as a SD that it can get by with an upbringing like that of most family pets. Because of your son, it is even more important that this dog is taught and worked with more than even a basic level obedience which in most cases is <u>sit, down, come, stand, stay. </u> She will need to know without a doubt that humans (here we leave out the criminal type), including your son, are over her in status. She can not be raised with thinking that she is over your son or even an equal. Be very careful of the trainer that you choose in this important job. 

Remember, your dog no matter how good her breeding, how wonderful her breeders, or even if her obedience instructor is the top in the country -- she will never be a _Lassie_ or_ Rin-Tin-Tin_. She can never be left *in charge *of your son. She will be a companion for your son but not a baby sitter. 

Now with the above warnings out of the way







enjoy your pup while she is little because they grow up so very fast. Most children do benefit very much from the love of a good pet. Wishing you, your son, and the whole family the very best on an exciting beginning of a great life with your new family member.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> 
> this pup will nip. correct it from day 1. it may cause your son to react by hitting at the puppy...correct that, too. eventually the nipping will stop if you are consistent with correcting it. eventually. lol.


Redirect. Do not correct a young puppy, please.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:Redirect. Do not correct a young puppy, please.


A very good piece of advice for a baby - no physical corrections. We have a great section on training of and living with puppies and I would highly recommend that you spend lots of time reading past threads and post questions as soon as they come up. 

And again - enjoy every stage while your pup grows up as you will wonder why they go by so fast.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


I should have been more specific. By correct, I meant give teh dog a correct behavior, not discipline the dog physically. My bad, sorry.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

> Quote: *You didn't mention how old the dog is, nor what training she's had….I would have gone to an assistance dog provider so that the dog was conditioned perfectly for your needs, rather than looking at a Protection centered trainer. Since you're already committed I'd find a K-9 assistance provider in your area to work with you, your son and the dog.... I'd hold off a while on protection until you're sure she's solid in other areas.*


I have to agree with Windwalker. If this dog is not already trained, you have some distance yet to go. Ara and I have had some experience with autistic children and I know first hand how positive the experience can be.

Good Luck!


----------

